

How Yammer Should Have Responded to the TechCrunch Ad Hominem - bkudria
http://www.seekomega.com/2012/01/how-yammer-should-have-responded-to-the-techcrunch-ad-hominem/

======
bkudria
Also on BusinessInsider: [http://www.businessinsider.com/how-yammer-should-
have-respon...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-yammer-should-have-
responded-to-the-techcrunch-ad-hominem-2012-1)

